# Is this ich?



## ds4025ds (Feb 6, 2019)

If it is would ich medicine work or should I use aquarium salt and heat? Thanks for any info you can give


----------



## FishKeeperInVT (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't think so, looks like damage from fighting to me. Keep and eye on him and see if anyone is picking on him. Ich is usually tiny specs like white freckles.


----------



## ds4025ds (Feb 6, 2019)

All 5 of them look like that now and they are all hanging out top corners of the tank few more pics. all of them are still eating


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

That doesn't look like ich to me..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishKeeperInVT (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm *not* an expert, especially with cichlids, but I've kept fish on and off since I was a kid and I feel pretty much positive that is not ich. Also the fact that only your Acei's seem to be having issues is another clue. It could be a sickness of some sort that is not Ich, but again, I don't think so.

In the very last photo you can see the tail fin of one of them at the very top of the frame and it is all shredded. I feel about 95% sure that one of your Acei's is a bully and is beating up the other's, picking at their scales and nipping their fins. He/she may also show some damage since of course the other fish will try to defend themselves. Observe them closely for a while, find the bully and segregate him in a qarantine tank or breeder box until you can rehome it.


----------



## FishKeeperInVT (Feb 4, 2019)

One last brainstorm - perhaps the fish is having issues with his slime coat?


----------



## ds4025ds (Feb 6, 2019)

Fish have been in the tank for 10 days been testing water quality every day. 5th day had .25 ammonia and nitrite did a water change and it has been 0 for both everyday so far. I did do a fishless cycle. Been watching them more closely, when we first put them in they swam as a pack everywhere now they don't. Could be aggression seen one of the rusty chasing one of them. It's more like they might just be fighting in between them selves I think. Never seen fish trauma so that's why I thought it might have been ich. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Does not appear to be ich. Very blotchy, and tend to agree with FishKeeper.

I read back and you had ordered sexed groups. They appear to young to be reliably sexed. What's the exact stock list?

Keep a close eye on the fish and definitely the water parameters. It's possible you jumped the gun and the fish less cycle is not complete. What is your nitrate reading?


----------

